# Bathroom ALMOST done, need help with shelves!!



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello all, 


re-did my bathroom, ground up. new shower, tile, everything. im a little short on space because of my new cabinet, i didnt want to keep a tall wall cabinet. i want exposed shelves that will hold towels/toilet paper?? i dont know.. .

please suggest anything you think would look good in that space!!


thanks,

matt


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

BEFORE


externalfile:drive-86871770cbbc89cc15dc3fae12cd17e5607bda92/root/2014-10-10_10-11-29_523.jpg

externalfile:drive-86871770cbbc89cc15dc3fae12cd17e5607bda92/root/2014-10-10_10-11-47_979.jpg


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jennifer Hewitt.


How about some dimensions, or a picture of the space to be filled?


ED


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

im doing everything in my ability to get pictures up, seems impossible!!


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

2014-10-10_10-11-47_979 by matt pierson, on Flickr

2014-10-10_10-11-29_523 by matt pierson, on Flickr


***********BEFORE************


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

20170105_121527 by matt pierson, on Flickr


20170105_121556 by matt pierson, on Flickr





***OK, so i need some shelving in between the door and the mirror on the wall, open shelves, for towels etc.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The shelf above the toilet, is it a custom made one or an off the shelf in box item from the Depot?

The reason I ask, is years ago there was a maker that had those in different lengths, from 1 foot to 4 feet long.

If so then you might still find some shorter ones to match your shelf, that will fit in the area above the light switch, and around the corner on the mirrors wall.

Try to find the maker and scan their website.

Or have some made very similar at a decent shop locally.


ED


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

the shelf above the toilet is just a rough piece of wood on that bracket, im not crazy about the bracket, just had it laying around, so i wouldnt want to match it... im thinking about purchasing big L brackets, that jet out about a foot, and using those to make the shelves...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I see.

Have you searched "Corner Shelf".

There are many plans and designs out there, some of which are free to download, that you might get inspiration from.

And you can match them to replace the rough one that you have also.

They both could match the vanity top under the vessel sink.


ED


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks ed.... but, another bump in the road. .. I will be replacing the vanity top with a thin concrete slab, so matching it wouldn't necessarily work. I'm thinking of big 6x8 L brackets with 12x12 boards


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How about making some lightweight concrete shelving to go with the concrete counter top?

Add some Styrofoam beads, or lots of fiberglass strands to lighten it, and form it in a custom mold designed by you.

To fit on the brackets, you can even tint the concrete to compliment the paint scheme that you want in there.


ED


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

I like to remove the drywall between two studs and use that cavity to build shelves. Last bathroom, I used the same tiles as the shower, and glass as the shelves. turned out pretty good. Have also done this in lieu of replacing a built in (ugly) medicine cabinet.


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> I like to remove the drywall between two studs and use that cavity to build shelves. Last bathroom, I used the same tiles as the shower, and glass as the shelves. turned out pretty good. Have also done this in lieu of replacing a built in (ugly) medicine cabinet.




waaay ahead of you!! you thought that was just a mirror on the wall, huh?


20170117_170820 by matt pierson, on Flickr

20170117_170804 by matt pierson, on Flickr


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

yamaha6611 said:


> waaay ahead of you!! You thought that was just a mirror on the wall, huh?
> 
> 
> 20170117_170820 by matt pierson, on flickr
> ...




looks sweet!


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks! yeah i didnt want it to look like a medicine cabinet. biggest problem with that??? the back wall of the medicine cabinet is the reverse-side of the drywall of the room behind the bathroom, which is a bedroom.... so if i forget and hang a picture in the bedroom in the wrong spot, ill be screwing right into my medicine cabniet!!! loll..



i think im going to use heavy iron L brackets to hold large wood slabs , that are about 14Wx12D, ill see if i can find a picture for you.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

yamaha6611 said:


> thanks! yeah i didnt want it to look like a medicine cabinet. biggest problem with that??? the back wall of the medicine cabinet is the reverse-side of the drywall of the room behind the bathroom, which is a bedroom.... so if i forget and hang a picture in the bedroom in the wrong spot, ill be screwing right into my medicine cabniet!!! loll..
> 
> 
> 
> i think im going to use heavy iron L brackets to hold large wood slabs , that are about 14Wx12D, ill see if i can find a picture for you.



some people find using black pipe, or rigid conduit makes good brackets too. can get caps, 90's, T's, etc... gives that 'industrial' look


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Like these... After seeing the one with the Patron bottle, I am going to make one this weekend... Google images for 'pipe shelf' possibilities are endless...


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I made some floating shelves for my daughter. She loves them. They are based on the ones the girls built on Shanty2chic. Check 'em out on YouTube.

Make them what ever size you like. Note: I am building four more for my wife's niece!
Good luck.
Mike
Here are pics of my daughters shelves. Three different rooms.


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

i have some black pipe stuff in my house, im trying not to over do it though lol... the towel bars and faucet are a little more refined... so i think i want something a little bit cleaner..



i love those floating shelves! what wood did you use?? i could easily box up some wood like that and make my own! did you hold them together with glue or did you use finishing nails???


-Matt


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

yamaha6611 said:


> i have some black pipe stuff in my house, im trying not to over do it though lol... the towel bars and faucet are a little more refined... so i think i want something a little bit cleaner..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2x4 for the frame.

The wood is ripped and cut to length from the "Project panel" sold at Lowe's. It is Lodgepole pine, a soft pine. with a few knots. Makes for a rustic look. The stain is Rustoleum KONA. I love that stuff. Dries fast also...1-2 hours.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks mike!


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks mike 'MT stringer" for the great idea!! I followed your idea, making 2 shelves from ripped down 2x4's (as anchors) and common pine boards (smooth, but yet rougher than the select pine)

I purposely let my cuts vary 1-2 8ths, just so it wouldn't look too... well, square. quickly wiped them with some chestnut stain. 


the lower shelf is 17x12 and the upper shelf is 17x8.5


** ignore the vanity light that is getting replaced with a nice metal one 


20170123_174214 by matt pierson, on Flickr

20170123_174224 by matt pierson, on Flickr

20170123_174237 by matt pierson, on Flickr


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Now that's great, Well done 
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



ED


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Good job. I like them.


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks! They were pretty easy to make, cost about 20 bucks for both shelves!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love your bathroom. Great color. Your shelves fit in there perfectly. You are talented.


----------

